

Show HN: Turn Photoshop styles into CSS3 in the browser - suren
https://css.markupwand.com/

======
nspeller
Cool product.

However, I really had no idea what this product did from the landing page. Had
to create an account, and wait for a psd to process. Then I had to click
around before actually understanding what was going on. Most people aren't
going to get that far before they leave and you don't want to lose that
audience.

The line "if you're a web developer you no longer need photoshop" was
confusing. Because I read this as "another web-based photoshop alternative".
And for some reason I couldn't figure out what you meant by Photoshop styles
(maybe just me).

I think I'd personally describe your product as 1. Upload a PSD, 2. Download
the CSS, thats it. Maybe a landing page more like: <http://jade-lang.com/>

Hope that helps.

~~~
jordanlev
If you didn't know what the product is just by reading the site, you might not
be the target market. Converting PSD's to markup is the bane of many
designers' existence, and I think most of them would know immediately what
this is for. (I'm not a designer, but work with them all the time on sites
that would benefit from this, and fwiw it was immediately apparent to me).

------
benmanns
I signed up. This is something I've wanted to find/build for awhile.

My two feature requests would be:

1\. A way to toggle between visible layers and layer groups. My designs
usually come in a single PSD with a "Home" group, "About" group, "Contact"
group, etc.

2\. For the download all images to include all text and image assets (hidden
and visible), perhaps in the same group/folder hierarchy as the original PSD.

I was talking to Suren on Olark and he was very responsive, but ended up
losing the chat when I navigated to the purchase page!

------
daok
I would have prefer to see an example or a demo before having to signup.

~~~
suren
Hey daok, sorry I didn't understand your request right the first time. I have
uploaded a screenshot along with better explanation of what the product does!

~~~
madisp
Isn't the screenshot bootstrap? Or you have cloned bootstrap styles in .psd?

------
omarchowdhury
Is it perfect?

~~~
suren
Should work for almost all PSD's and layer effects. We have worked extensively
on making it work for layer effects. There could be few rough edges when there
is a something we didn't encounter.

------
joezhou
wow, you know you are killing tens of thousands of designers right? HOW DO U
SLEEP AT NIGHT??

Good Job Btw

~~~
omarchowdhury
Designs don't make themselves.

